# The Diamond Nova Scotia Jar-Homework for Red Matthews



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is a hard- to- find jar that I picked up. #780 in RB..a $500.00-600.00 , ground lip but sadly it has a crack in the back. It was reportedly made in Trenton N.S. , #1 on the bottom. No doubt this jar was from the 1st mold but with poor embossing the mold was at the end of the it's life. I was told it was found in an old barn and not dug. No proper lid came with it. What is peculiar about this jar is the the lower 3/4 of the jar is frosted. The upper part is clear. It presents itself smooth on the outside but rough on the inside where the frosting is. Lots of swirly lines on the upper part. The mold number 1 on the bottom appears to be rubbed with something just after it was removed so that the mold number could be visible. It is appearance is very different than conventional jars. Perhaps Red Matthews can chime in with an explanation!


----------

